# E* Upgrade



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

I have a 301, subscribe to the America's Everything Pack, and saw on the E* web page I could upgrade to a 501 PVR for $50.00. It's not real clear though and before I call them I was wondering if anyone knew this for a fact. If so, I will do it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

call Dish and report here please


----------



## LadyTalia (Oct 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

What's a digital customer? I got E* in September.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

digital Home Palnn was the one with no equip. purchase but a $5.00/month charge.


----------



## LadyTalia (Oct 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Agreed. Just helping him to differentiate that plan from other offers. 

But thanks for clarifying Lady T.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Bottom line: if he just got turned on with a 301 last month he won't get a PVR upgrade promo.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> $199 instead o f$299 but that's only good thru 10/31


E* will probably extend this offer again, the orginal cut off date for this promo was 1/31 and then 5/31 and 7/31. They want to get rid of all the 501s left in stock so they'll keep this promo going long enough to get rid of most of the supply.


----------

